# Who's more obnoxious/self righteous...compound bow hunters or....



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

bass fishermen???


got me thinking after reading all the threads on the deer driving thread..


We all know who I'm talking about....and for all of you who are fans only of these 2 sports, I may not be talking about you specifically, but theres been many in your field make this an easy generalization....

Compound bow guy....
"All other forms are not a real challenge, cross bow hunting is cheating, gun hunting is cheating, driving is BS, blah blah blah..."

--Guy who hunts in homemade clothes, with a home made spear or bow, with his home made arrows, broadheads is the only one that has this argument...I DO KNOW A GUY WHO USES A RECURVE, NO SIGHTS, AND STILL FEELS LIKES HE'S CHEATING BY BUYING HIS ARROWS, BROADHEADS, AND BUYS CAMO!!!! AND he does not think any less of any other forms of deer hunting


Bass Fishing Guy
-He owns the whole lake, so be sure your not in his spot, otherwise, he'll move in on it anyways
--your not a real fisherman unless you have a boat more expensive than your vehicle
--using live bait is cheating
--using a spinning real is cheating
-all other species are worthless fighters when compared to bass
-many steelhead fishermen, less the boat, and with a "DR" in front of their name can also be substituted here.




Did I miss any descriptions here??


To answer my own question....
-Bass fishing guy is more obnoxious, as I run into him on the inland lakes in the summer, while I dont run into a lot of people when hunting.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I think those hunters/fishermen that criticize fellow sportsman for legal methods just becuase it is different than their preferred method are equally foolish and display an elitist attitude that only henders the progression and growth of the outdoors.

A little maturation in life can go a long way in one's perception.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

It is really just the inconsiderate types. Highway drivers are the worst. Most sportsmen respect others.
...


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

*reel *get out of the fast lane! lol

I agree 100% with you. except I think the compound die harder's are more obnoxious but it is a very close second with the die hard I own the lake BASS fishermen. 

I feel sorry for those guys. They are locked in a bubble and it will take years ore other friends to persuade show or teach them that there are other things out there.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Compound bow guy....
> "All other forms are not a real challenge, cross bow hunting is cheating, gun hunting is cheating, driving is BS, blah blah blah..."


I had to laugh when I read that statement. Didn't see it in the driving thread. When I hunted I too used an old Bear recurve, no sights or anything more fancy than the spinnerbait skirts tied to the string for a silencer.



> It is really just the inconsiderate types.


Yep there are aholes in all walks of life who pump up their own ego and self esteem by tearing down others. These are the type of people whose parents ignored them in their childhood.
There are also other aholes who don't care or have consideration of others whose go through life in the me, me, me mode. These are the type of people whose parents never disciplined them and made the kid think the world revolved around them.
We have them on here in the Lake Erie people, steelheaders, the carpers, the catfish people, the bass tourney people... the list goes on and on.
But I've met some really great people from those above groups who I feel very privileged to call them my friends.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

An ass is an ass. I'm a die hard compound hunter, yet I don't share the holier and thou attitude that you seem to be painting us all with. How bored do you have to be to start threads like this?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

bad luck, you pointed out something i have always seen but never "clicked" with me. LMAO, you are so right! some people take life WAY too seriously!

those types you mentioned who exhibit that type behavior, weather it be bass guys, bow hunters, trout fishermen, golfers, etc, IMO have low self esteem to begin with and are constantly trying to keep themselves "built up" by doing and acting the way they do.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

No thanks, I don't think this is going anywhere.

Closed


----------

